# Coffee Makers in Australia & NZ?



## LynnW (Jan 12, 2012)

We have two timeshare weeks booked one in Australia and one in NZ. Is it true that there are no coffee makers in the units? I assume they have kettles though? Is there anyplace to purchases a cheap coffee maker? I cannot imagine going with out coffee in the morning for 2 weeks!   

Lynn


----------



## colamedia (Jan 12, 2012)

What timeshares are you staying at? Where?  A lot of them don't have coffee makers.  I think US timeshares usually have a drip cofee maker?  Drip coffee makers aren't popular in Australia, French press coffee makers and expresso machines are more popular.  Expresso machines are too expensive to be timeshare equipment, plus much too easy to use incorrectly, so going out for serious coffee in the morning is quite common. You will probably find the price of a coffee expensive.  Timeshares usually aren't close to anything in Australia, so it may be a challenge. 
McDonald's does have the drip coffee available (I think)
I think you can still get 'coffee bags' like tea bags, or it might be worth investing in a coffee press to bring with you (it will be cheaper in America, everything is cheaper in America)


----------



## LynnW (Jan 12, 2012)

We are staying at Pacific Palms for a week following the Tug cruise and then flying back to NZ and staying at Taupo Ika Nui. Since we are going to be away for 6 weeks I don't think we have room for a coffee press. Is there kettles in the units and can you buy instant coffee?

Lynn


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 12, 2012)

Lynn, I don't know if these are available in Canada, but here, and on Amazon, we can get Folger's coffee in bags- like tea bags. It's much better than instant. If it's not in your stores, try Amazon. I saw it packaged as 6- 19 count for like $27USD. That would be way too much to carry around, but you can take one box.

Have fun in Oz.

Jim


----------



## LynnW (Jan 13, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> Lynn, I don't know if these are available in Canada, but here, and on Amazon, we can get Folger's coffee in bags- like tea bags. It's much better than instant. If it's not in your stores, try Amazon. I saw it packaged as 6- 19 count for like $27USD. That would be way too much to carry around, but you can take one box.
> 
> Have fun in Oz.
> 
> Jim




Thanks Jim I think we can probably get them here. Hopefully we'll all be having fun! You are going on the Tug cruise aren't you?

Lynn


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 13, 2012)

LynnW said:


> Thanks Jim I think we can probably get them here. Hopefully we'll all be having fun! You are going on the Tug cruise aren't you?
> 
> Lynn



No. We originally signed up, but the airfare got a bit too dear for us and we backed out. Turns out DW's 94 y.o. dad is not doing well and it's a matter of us being fairly closely available. As in not on a ship a long way off. When this situation resolves we'll widen our horizons again.

Jim


----------



## colamedia (Jan 13, 2012)

Ah, Pacific Palms. Not the most plush timeshare out there.    They do have lots of organised tours each day, they are worth checking out, they go places normal cars can't, so it's worth doing those.  You will want to be out and about. There are hardly any tv channels on the tv, and mobile phone reception is poor. They didn't have any internet access a couple of years ago, we went up to McDonald's 20min away. Hopefully thay have upgraded the TVs, they were tiny CRTs when we were there, as far away from the seating as you could get.


You can get Robert Timms coffee bags in the Australian supermarkets. From their website.....
_The House of Robert Timms coffee bags come in individually wrapped single serve pouches, delivering maximum freshness, whilst being convenient to take anywhere and easy to use.
Our coffee bags offer a fast, no fuss way to prepare the perfect cup. Simply pour in the hot water and allow the coffee to infuse for 3-4 minutes.
Ensure that the coffee bag is fully immersed in the boiling water for a better flavour._


----------



## Laurie (Jan 13, 2012)

Lynn, we often travel with a light-weight Melita plastic cone (and filters), even on long-haul trips - the kind you pour heated water thru - and buy fresh-ground coffee when we arrive. IMO better than those bags, and way better than instant. It doesn't take up much space because you can pack clothes inside and around it. These only cost a few dollars if you don't have one.


----------



## LynnW (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks Laurie that sounds like a good option.

Lynn


----------



## LynnW (Jan 13, 2012)

colamedia said:


> Ah, Pacific Palms. Not the most plush timeshare out there.    They do have lots of organised tours each day, they are worth checking out, they go places normal cars can't, so it's worth doing those.  You will want to be out and about. There are hardly any tv channels on the tv, and mobile phone reception is poor. They didn't have any internet access a couple of years ago, we went up to McDonald's 20min away. Hopefully thay have upgraded the TVs, they were tiny CRTs when we were there, as far away from the seating as you could get.
> 
> 
> You can get Robert Timms coffee bags in the Australian supermarkets. From their website.....
> ...



How long ago were you at Pacific Palms? I'm surprised because we got this exchange through SFX. I did read that they have made improvements so I hope so. We will have a car so I hope there are places we can drive to.

Lynn


----------



## colamedia (Jan 14, 2012)

We were there 18months ago as an II Flexchange, I didn't think it was worth that. I would expect the TVs would be LCD by now, but that might be the extent of the upgrades. Knowing their other resorts, even their upgraded properties would fall short, IMO.


----------



## rosie (Jan 14, 2012)

*Coffee*

We just came back from Australia and stayed in 4 different Time shares. They all had French Presses or Plungers as they call them. You can use ground coffee in them. All timeshares had starter packs of instant coffee and tea. They also provided a Tetra Pack of fresh milk. Hope this is helpful


----------



## LynnW (Jan 15, 2012)

rosie said:


> We just came back from Australia and stayed in 4 different Time shares. They all had French Presses or Plungers as they call them. You can use ground coffee in them. All timeshares had starter packs of instant coffee and tea. They also provided a Tetra Pack of fresh milk. Hope this is helpful



Thanks so much rosie. I think we'll pack some instant coffee and hope the resort has French Presses.

Lynn


----------



## Conan (Jan 15, 2012)

rosie said:


> We just came back from Australia and stayed in 4 different Time shares.



Can I ask what timeshares you booked?  Apart from in-town locations in Melbourne and Sydney, I'm having trouble finding a place I'd want to stay a week (as a tourist wanting to 'see' Australia in a few weeks).


----------



## LisaH (Jan 15, 2012)

I find Starbucks individually packed instant coffee to be good enough when I need a quick coffee fix. 
BTW, we will be on the cruise as well. Looking forward to seeing you.


----------



## LynnW (Jan 15, 2012)

LisaH said:


> I find Starbucks individually packed instant coffee to be good enough when I need a quick coffee fix.
> BTW, we will be on the cruise as well. Looking forward to seeing you.



Thanks Lisa

I think I'll pick up some Starbucks today and hopefully can get more when we get there. Yes I know you're going on the cruise and look forward to meeting you. It's to bad we had so many cancel. We are leaving on Wed so I'm just starting to pack. As for Pacific Palms I guess we'll have to make the best of it and hope we get a decent unit. The reviews on Trip Advisor rate it fairly high.

Lynn


----------

